# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Teddy The Guardian, baby monitor, Josipa Majic and Ana Burica,  Zagreb, Croatia

## Airicist

youtube.com/@idguardian9384

vimeo.com/user19528019

facebook.com/TeddyTheGuardian

twitter.com/TeddyGuardian

instagram.com/teddytheguardian

Founders:

Josipa Majic

Ana Burica

----------


## Airicist

Teddy The Guardian live demo
July 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Smart teddy monitors your child 

Published on Nov 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Teddy The Guardian

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> ID Guardian presents Teddy The Guardian, unique concept envisioned to bring us one step closer to the future of healthcare. With the proprietary technology carefully hidden inside a hand-made, plush teddy bear, it’s precisely placed sensors enable parents to measure their child's vitals by simply holding their teddy by the paw.

----------

